# Gator brake



## A.P.B (Oct 21, 2006)

Does any one know anthing bought these brakes.
I am looking at the six piston designe but cant find any info on them on the web . Their home page does not offer much.
http://www.gatorbrake.com/


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I was going to post the same. Supposed to be good, as per a thread in the archives here. The only issue I see if they are really the real deal is getting replacement pads and parts. If you buy one, get the replacement pads now because PP is the ONLY place to get them, it seems.


----------



## A.P.B (Oct 21, 2006)

I couldnt find any reveiws on mtbr at all do you have that link?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought I read that they were horrible in an old thread. Do a search.


----------



## A.P.B (Oct 21, 2006)

*Useful*

Quite useful info their. Thanks Already did a search!


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

want me to spoon feed you?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=247305&page=2


----------



## A.P.B (Oct 21, 2006)

Please do Like to have people like you do my work!!!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

for what reason do u need 8 pistons unless you weigh like 500 pounds


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

actually... the more pistons the less power i think cause you're applying the same amount of force to more pistons. Better modulation though. 8 pistons is definitely overkill...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> actually... the more pistons the less power i think cause you're applying the same amount of force to more pistons. Better modulation though. 8 pistons is definitely overkill...


No, not necessarily. Multiple pistons can also help push a longer pad out more evenly. This longer pad would produce friction due to more surface area. In this manner, a staggered size, multiple piston layout would produce more power, as well as helping modulation.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*problem with all those pistons is*

your master cylinder is going to have to MOVE a lot of VOLUME of FLUID to make it work well.

If you remember correctly some of the first designs for disc brakes used VERY LARGE master cylinders, almost like some motorcycle parts, worked OK, but very heavy.

Andy, invest in some SAINT or CODE brakes and you will never look back.


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd be willing to test some if Alligator would oblige but it does seem like overkill for overkill's sake.

I think most people would agree that the Hope M6 Ti is too much for the majority of people/bikes (though I would recommend them as the finishing touch to you ultimate DH sled).

With a pad that long it's bound to be easy to lock-up (assuming even pressure from all pistons) unless you're one hell of a big boy (or girl).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

General Havoc said:


> Andy, invest in some SAINT or CODE brakes and you will never look back.


true dat...and parts are easily available


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I've read the gatorbrakes are utterly terrible for modulation, and overall they don't preform much better than Juicies

stick with what works


----------

